# BMX / DJ cranksets (must be laterally adjustable)



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Just got a new Edit1 and have spec'd a freewheel rear hub for better or worse. I need to select new cranks because the Shimano XT's a bought will rub the frame with the spider. I also need to be able to adjust chain line. The manufacturer recommended Profile cranks with a 6" spindle. No problem but...uh... $400 for a crankset on a beer/coffee getter that will see pumptack time occasionally is not in the budget. 

I see a lot of 180 cranksets on the market for BMX but there is no mention of chainline adjustment. Is it assumed they all adjust or is profile unique in this? 

THX!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Crockpot2001 said:


> Just got a new Edit1 and have spec'd a freewheel rear hub for better or worse. I need to select new cranks because the Shimano XT's a bought will rub the frame with the spider. I also need to be able to adjust chain line. The manufacturer recommended Profile cranks with a 6" spindle. No problem but...uh... $400 for a crankset on a beer/coffee getter that will see pumptack time occasionally is not in the budget.
> 
> I see a lot of 180 cranksets on the market for BMX but there is no mention of chainline adjustment. Is it assumed they all adjust or is profile unique in this?
> 
> THX!


You probably need the Profile cranks with 6" spindle. Most BMX cranks come with a 5.5" or 5.75" spindle.

Check out these two threads where I discuss BMX Profile cranks on a Black Market MOB:

Bmx cranks with euro bb? - Pinkbike Forum

BMX Cranks on a black market mob? - Pinkbike Forum

You are not looking at $400. You're looking at $166. You pick the spindle here:
Profile Racing E-Store

BUT, one thing I'd be concerned about is when you say you spec'd it with a freewheel, do you mean 16t freewheel? Because then you'd need at least 34/16 for a decent/normal gear ratio. And I'm not certain 34t fits well (or at all) on an Edit1.

I run 30/14, with a smaller metric freewheel.


----------



## WFC (Jan 5, 2016)

If your bottom bracket is not euro you can get an eccentric bottom bracket.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> You probably need the Profile cranks with 6" spindle. Most BMX cranks come with a 5.5" or 5.75" spindle.
> 
> Check out these two threads where I discuss BMX Profile cranks on a Black Market MOB:
> 
> ...


Carter of BMkt has been awesome to work with. The frame will need to be fitted with a 3pc crank set with a 6" spindle as suggested here. It will need a chainwheel 30t or less and a 15t rear freewheel. Not sure if I HAVE to use Profile but I don't see anyone else offering a 6" spindle. There are some smoking deals on Readline but the spindle likely is not long enough. Better yet, Profile is made in 'merica so it's a feel good thing too.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Crockpot2001 said:


> Carter of BMkt has been awesome to work with. The frame will need to be fitted with a 3pc crank set with a 6" spindle as suggested here. It will need a chainwheel 30t or less and a 15t rear freewheel. Not sure if I HAVE to use Profile but I don't see anyone else offering a 6" spindle. There are some smoking deals on Readline but the spindle likely is not long enough. Better yet, Profile is made in 'merica so it's a feel good thing too.


30 / 15 is a spinny gear ratio.

Sometimes people from the mountain biking world suggest a 2:1 ratio as a normal singlespeed ratio, but that is because they do the sit-and-spin method to do climbs. Dirt Jump bike gearing is more like BMX gearing.

30/14 will put you at 55.71 gear inches. The stock BMX gear inches is 55.5 gear inches. (25/9 X 20 = 55.5) A lot of DJ riders like their gearing slightly stouter. I just switched to 30/13 myself.

DEITY also makes bmx-style cranksets with a 6" spindle. But, yeah, I would recommend Profile.

My Black Market bikes. Mob, Mob, Killswitch.


----------

